# Headlight lenses for 1960s Western Flyer (maybe Murray & JC Higgins, too)



## decotriumph (Sep 22, 2014)

I need a pair of nice headlight lenses for a 1960s Western Flyer "Sabre Flyer" or similar bike. It's possible that there are Murray and J.C. Higgins models with the same lights, too. I believe they look like these:







Any help will be appreciated. PM me, please. Thanks


----------

